# Looking for a good digital kitchen/baking scale. Any suggestions?



## baker102 (Aug 12, 2010)

Hi, I haven't been baking for very long and I'm looking for fairly inexpensive, but good kitchen/baking scale. I would prefer digital, but I'm open to suggestions. I've been looking online for the last week or so and have found a few I like. I wanted to get some feedback before I make a purchase. Would anyone be able to recommend any of these? Has anyone used any of these? At this point I don't even know what brands are good or if they're all about the same.

http://www.scales.net/household/kitchen-scales.html

Thanks, Jason


----------



## kyheirloomer (Feb 1, 2007)

My first step would be to use the Cheftalk search function, as we've had several discussions on this, one fairly recently.

FWIW I use a Salter that cost me about 30 bucks. It tares-out easily, and has digital read-outs in grams, kilos, ounces, and pounds. I've been using it going on three years and am very satisfied with it.


----------



## citizensnips (Aug 12, 2010)

my kitchen uses escali

it is a very nice scale that holds up to some wear. we only use grams in our kitchen so its nice to be able to switch so easily for the regular user. plus they have some cool colors so everyone has their own color and know which scales belong to whom.

CS

http://www.escali.com//index.php?p=product&id=115&parent=3


----------



## missyjean (Nov 5, 2009)

I have the Escali Pana. I love it. If it ever broke, I would buy the exact same scale again


----------



## indygal (Dec 7, 2010)

I've had several of these spring type scales go bad on me.  ON some it was the electronics, on some eventually it just didn't give accurate readings.  I think my next one will be a balance scales, but God knows where I'll put it.


----------



## brendankiely (Jul 18, 2012)

A great baking scale is the OXO Good Grips Stainless Food Scale.

I bought this scale because Cook's Illustrated recommended it. As usual, Cook's was right; it is really a great gadget

More info: http://best-gear.org/oxo-good-grips-stainless-food-scale-with-pull-out-display/


----------



## chefedb (Apr 3, 2010)

Taylor Brand is pretty good


----------

